# High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against you?



## greenhat73 (4 May 2008)

1.Can you find out when an application to the high court has been made against you?
  2.How long does it take to get an application accepted to the high court?
  3.When an application is accepted, how long after that does it take to go to court?
  4.Can you find out if a person or company has been in the high court, or any other court before? Or has any court cases pending?
  5.How much does it cost to make an application to the high court?
  6.The plaintiff has to show they have the finance to back up an application.  How much would they need to show?  
  a.Does this have to be cash?
  b.Can it be an asset like property?


----------



## Ravima (4 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure*

are you bringing the case, or is it being brought against you?


----------



## greenhat73 (5 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure*

The case is being taken against me.


----------



## Ravima (5 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

then if you have received the Writ or Summons, the case has commenced. have you received any documentation?


----------



## greenhat73 (5 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

No, I have not received any documentation so far.  I'm at the stage where I am being threatened with high court action.


----------



## niceoneted (5 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

Contact the court register. Perhaps engage a solicitor to make these enquiries on your behalf.


----------



## Vanilla (6 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*



greenhat73 said:


> 1.Can you find out when an application to the high court has been made against you?
> 
> Yes, papers will be served on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenhat73 (6 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

6. I beleive that the person taking the high court action has to show they have the finance to take a high court action.

In this case I think the person taking the hight court action does not have the finance, so will have to borrow.

What I'm trying to figure out is how they prove they have the finance?  What form does this proof take? and what stage during proceedings will they have to show proof?


----------



## mercman (6 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

What makes you think that the person taking the Hih Court Action has to have the finance to take it. What happens if they use a 'No win No fee Legal team'. Think you might be incorrect there. It costs thousands for both parties in a Hgh Court Case and adequate finance has no part to play in it from a Plaintiff viewpoint.


----------



## dazza21ie (6 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

You can do a search of High Court cases on courts.ie website if they have already started by searching under the surnames of the parties involved. If the other party's solicitor is only threatening high court proceedings they more than likely have not yet commenced. When they commence the proceedings they would have to serve you with a copy of the summons or writ. You have a certain time then to enter an appearance to the proceedings (advisable to get a solicitor to do this) and then file your defence. The length of High Court cases can vary but are usually measured in years as opposed to months. They can be very expensive depending on the type of action taken and if you lose you could end up paying both sides costs. Sometimes the Court will ask a party to show they have security to pay the costs (usually after an application by the otherside) but this does not occur for every High Court case.

If you are been threatened with a High Court Action you should really get legal advice asap.


----------



## Pulped (7 May 2008)

*Re: High Court Procedure:when an application to the high court has been made against*

Greenhat if the person taking action against you is seeking an injunction against you before the trial then they would have to give an undertaking in damages to the court. This basically means that if they are unsuccessful at the trial of the action they have to satisfy the court that they would be able to compensate you for any loss you may suffer as a result of having the injunction against you. Is that perhaps what you are asking about?


----------

